# I have a heating problem



## stellaboy692 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a micro climate b2 thermostat which is linked to my ceramic heat bulb (night time). I came down this morning and the orange light was flashing on the thermostat and my Beardy was quite cold when I picked her up. It seemed as though the heat lamp hadn't come on during the night. I wondered what the flashing orange light meant and if this had anything to do with it. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Katkatkat (Mar 18, 2010)

By the flashing orange light I assume you are refering to the one labelled heat? It indicates that power is being pulsed to the ceramic bulb to provide heat and that the thermostat probe is at the temperature specified and therefore just pulses of heat are being given out to keep this heat constant. If it was too cold or there was no heat (ie if the bulb had blown) the light would be continuous. Does this light not normally flash?

Did you take the temperature in the viv or do you just think you have a problem by you how cold they felt? Remember that if your hands are unusually warm (ie, you've just got out of a nice warm bed) they will feel colder than when you handle them with cooler hands.


----------



## stellaboy692 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice - am new to this and was trying to find a manual on-line for the thermostat but you have answered the question. I slightly turned up the thermostat and the heat came on so I knew it wasnt a problem.


----------



## Katkatkat (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you got a reliable method for measuring the temperatures (ie, a digital thermometer) so that in future instead of worrying you can just look and check the temperatures are ok?


----------

